# DrnknZag's '11/'12 Video Archive



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Thanks man! How does one go about imbedding it like that?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

My edit from Friday at Stevens Pass (12/30/11).






Pretty much my first crack at compiling and editing GoPro clips, but I think it came out alright.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hell yeah, looks like a great powder day! Was most/all of that in-bounds? I haven't been to Stevens in several years but I'm loving that terrain. I may have to find my way up there sometime this year when the forecast is calling for snow.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Yeah that was all in-bounds in the Pegasus Gulch area in Mill Valley (backside). Let me know if you head out this way, I'll show to around.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> ^^Thanks man! How does one go about imbedding it like that?


just wrap the youtube ID in the youtube tag, so you're going to put it like this in the body of your comment/post.

You just take out the ID, which is "X7lxImOkHdI" and wrap it in the Youtube brackets:


```
[MEDIA=youtube]X7lxImOkHdI[/MEDIA]
```


----------

